# Anti-Piracy threads



## The Catboy (May 7, 2010)

After every game is released there is thread after thread for Anti-Piracies on games and after looking through 90% of them, I noticed, none of them are productive. In fact most of the people making the AP patches aren't even in those forums, they only post when they got the patch. The other people are noobs throwing out random ideas that were tested 6 or 7 times, but never worked in first place and trolls posting roms, spam, and other bits of bull shit. So finally I think it's about time that we make it against the rules or something to keep making these AP threads, they do nothing for the site, they don't progress the progress of the patches any further (well they do often show the popularity of a game) and really they're just a plain waste of space, most of them get locked shortly after, so why allow them?


----------



## prowler (May 7, 2010)

And this thread is adding to the mess.
It's just a state of mind that there is an actual AP thread and that everything about that game is in there and no more threads pop up.


----------



## GTAMAN1 (May 7, 2010)

NONONO! just more to up clean with broom. mods now do job very good with threads.


----------



## The Pi (May 7, 2010)

i agree with the catboytm few if any hackers who make patches are on here


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 7, 2010)

Hey! Hey! I got an idea...hurrr....Why don't we take the header from the japanese game and replace the header in the US game and then you can use the japanese AP patch lulz


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 7, 2010)

Moved this to site discussions, where it seemed more appropriate.


----------



## The Catboy (May 7, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Moved this to site discussions, where it seemed more appropriate.


Wow and I just reported it thinking no one would like it, lol. Ignore my last report.


----------



## DS1 (May 7, 2010)

Can you give some examples? I know this happens a lot in the PSP area, and yeah, those threads are usually locked eventually. I'm not so sure about the rest of the site.


----------



## The Catboy (May 7, 2010)

DS1 said:
			
		

> Can you give some examples? I know this happens a lot in the PSP area, and yeah, those threads are usually locked eventually. I'm not so sure about the rest of the site.


The Pokemon AP threads, enough said


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 7, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> DS1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And don't forget the hell that was Bowsers Inside Story.


----------



## Minox (May 7, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GTA... :/


----------



## prowler (May 7, 2010)

DS1 said:
			
		

> I know this happens a lot in the PSP area, and yeah, those threads are usually locked eventually.


Not really, the only major one was Kingdom Hearts.
Most threads in the PSP section are just the general discussion of the game and AP - If it has it - Combined into one


----------



## The Catboy (May 7, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See? Do we really need this mess?


----------



## Hadrian (May 7, 2010)

Just ban any file that can get through AP, for me its in a way the same as keygens and yet they are banned.  Its one thing to say a game has been dumped but its another to allow files that can get through AP.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 7, 2010)

Why not add a poll to the thread to get more public input?


----------



## DS1 (May 7, 2010)

So once or twice a year? I know that people looking for fixes slowed/crashed the server on those occasions, but I didn't think it was due to a glut of new threads (I figured most of the action happens in the actual release thread).

In any case I believe it should be against the rules, but you'll have to word it very specifically. You don't want possible new members being banned left and right just for asking _if_ there _is_ a fix, as opposed to _for_ a fix.

The other thing is, and this is an eternal truth, noobs who come on to do one or two stupid things (ask for something that was answered 100 times in another thread, ask for ROMs, post ROMs), never pay attention to the rules to begin with, so creating a new rule won't deter them.

edit: I voted yes and yet there's 1 yes and 1 no. Did you not vote Cat boy™?


----------



## The Catboy (May 7, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Why not add a poll to the thread to get more public input?
> Just did
> 
> 
> ...


I voted now, I wanted to wait a little bit.


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2010)

I voted no, but what I really think is a bit more complicated. In my opinion one, and only one, thread should be allowed. If there wasn't any thread allowed at all, the discussion would either move completely to the release topic (which is, annoyingly, more about how to get the game to work than the game itself anyway) or there would be a new thread about it every time some noob stumbles about the AP.

tldr; ban every topic besides one, and suspend/ban every person who can't search.


----------



## Hadrian (May 7, 2010)

Takeshi said:
			
		

> I voted no, but what I really think is a bit more complicated. In my opinion one, and only one, thread should be allowed. If there wasn't any thread allowed at all, the discussion would either move completely to the release topic (which is, annoyingly, more about how to get the game to work than the game itself anyway) or there would be a new thread about it every time some noob stumbles about the AP.


There shouldn't be one thread, we have the official thread for that sort of thing.  If people are too lazy to sift through the many posts to get to any solutions to play a game for free then they shouldn't be allowed to game.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 7, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Not really, the only major one was Kingdom Hearts.


Oh, don't remind me...I'm not even bothered about KH, and the number of noob entries about that really bugged me.


----------



## The Catboy (May 7, 2010)

After every game is released there is thread after thread for Anti-Piracies on games and after looking through 90% of them, I noticed, none of them are productive. In fact most of the people making the AP patches aren't even in those forums, they only post when they got the patch. The other people are noobs throwing out random ideas that were tested 6 or 7 times, but never worked in first place and trolls posting roms, spam, and other bits of bull shit. So finally I think it's about time that we make it against the rules or something to keep making these AP threads, they do nothing for the site, they don't progress the progress of the patches any further (well they do often show the popularity of a game) and really they're just a plain waste of space, most of them get locked shortly after, so why allow them?


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Takeshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you mean, and I always completely read a thread if I'm really interested in the game (even if there's a lot of BS in it). But with this solution, there'll be another thread about the game itself, which I thought the release topic was for.
So, what you're saying is, the release thread would be the one thread I meant, and other threads would be about the game itself (as in 'how good it is' etc.)?! I'm fine with that. Any way to change my vote?


----------



## geoflcl (May 7, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> *Ker-snippidy*
> 
> If people are too lazy to sift through the many posts to get to any solutions to play a game for free then they shouldn't be allowed to game.



My thoughts exactly.  You're getting the game for free, so why not put forth some sort of resourceful effort to get it working on your own?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 7, 2010)

There's nothing that can really be done on the issue outside of having a good moderator staff. People will flood with topics and posts relating to anti-piracy and mods will delete useless posts or lock useless topics. 

The best thing to do is 1) report any bad posts/threads, 2) add a reply that links them to the correct topic (in the case of useless threads), and 3) let the mods do the rest. I find a bigger issue is people going "WOW YOU'RE DUMB FOR NOT LOOKING AT THE ORIGINAL THREAD!" (and not linking to the original thread) or "*INSERT STUPID FAIL PICTURE HERE*" instead of just shutting there yappers.

And lookie now. We've got a huge mod staff that odds are will be working their asses off when the next big game comes along (which looks like Super Mario Galaxy 2). With more mods on, it's easier to lock topics and delete posts.

If a game is really swamped with anti-piracy stuff then the OP of the release thread will be updated with all the info you need to know (like the GTA: CW thread).


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 7, 2010)

Yeah, the new staff we have will come into their own once the next big game comes accompanied by the storm of "f1x this gaem nao" threads.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 7, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Yeah, the new staff we have will come into their own once the next big game comes accompanied by the storm of "f1x this gaem nao" threads.




Regulators! Mount up!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 7, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Yeah, the new staff we have will come into their own once the next big game comes accompanied by the storm of "f1x this gaem nao" threads.
> 
> You mean like if Dementium 2 isn't fixed in the next couple of days!
> 
> ...



Damnit, now I'm gonna have to dig out my Young Guns DVD!


----------



## amptor (May 7, 2010)

It's an opinion, I don't see why they shouldn't stay.  This is a site that supports piracy but also doesn't condone it so you're already at an oxymoron right there.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 7, 2010)

Let them be. It'll only create more of a mess when newbs/noobs start making 10 topics a day asking why they can't post AP topics.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 7, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was content as I am, but the "mod pwned you" game and you saying that really makes me want to join. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Damn you!


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 7, 2010)

My suggestion, lock out the specific forums to new topics during release periods to new members, only let regular members (like those with over 100 posts) post topics during a big game release period. I dunno, do something to reduce the number of posts during the period of a week from the time a game is released by locking new members out of it, or disabling registration even


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 7, 2010)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> My suggestion, lock out the specific forums to new topics during release periods to new members, only let regular members (like those with over 100 posts) post topics during a big game release period. I dunno, do something to reduce the number of posts during the period of a week from the time a game is released by locking new members out of it, or disabling registration even


Disabling registration might not be as good as you think it is. We get good members during those big game release periods too, so blocking them out would only be negative for the community.


----------



## The Catboy (May 7, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I would have to agree there on that. A lot of new members have presented some worthwhile information (it's not too common) And telling them no doesn't really work so well. Really we already are provided with a thread dedicated to the game, it's right on the front page, if there is something wrong with the game it should be in that thread and not be spread around the whole forums like they often are, it's pointless and drags down the site. Remember what happened in September? Then later with the Pokemon AP shit all over the site. These AP threads start with one that _might_ get some progress, then n00bs infect it and then trolls start tiring it a new asshole and as soon as that one is locked, 10 more take it's place. So really at this point is there a need to allow them on this site anymore? They have done nothing lately and from what I can see will continue to do nothing.
It's worth just saying not to make them, keep them to the thread provided and make other threads about the game, not about the AP.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 8, 2010)

awww no more AP threads? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Lol idk)


----------



## FAST6191 (May 8, 2010)

What about doing like I see some other forums and make an impossibly awesome/perfect sounding thread name (might have to be changed as and when a new big game comes out) but rather than the equivalent of a "you prat" the other side we put a bunch of technical info (preferably without excessive jargon) on how to patch roms (how AP works (probably also how DS roms work), how hashes/checksums work, how to bypass said checks, a list of some good tools, maybe an example from one of the early easy to patch roms).

I will not claim it to be a magic bullet and you will probably still have to wade through the releases post but it certainly helps the more general 

While I do not support the idea I will throw out the idea of a child/subforum that threads can be "promoted" out of as an when.

As an ultra quick example (that just took about an hour to type out with distractions) something like

<b>AP and you</b>

For whatever reason developers of the newer DS games include methods to try and detect if their code is running on a flash cart or the real cart. Cart makers and other people will usually try to bypass this but if they are not quick enough for you then you could always try your hand at it yourself.
Before going on this is an advanced technique and you will find yourself getting into assembly level coding, while it is not necessarily advised you can skate by with a level of knowledge on/appreciation for how DS roms work (covered in this thread), how to make cheats ( <a href="http://cheats.gbatemp.net/forum/general-hacking-discussion/" target="_blank">http://cheats.gbatemp.net/forum/general-hacking-discussion/</a> ) and how to hack roms ( <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t73394-gbatemp-rom-hacking-documentation-project-wip" target="_blank">http://gbatemp.net/t73394-gbatemp-rom-hack...ion-project-wip</a> ).

What a game does when it detects a flash cart varies- saves can get wiped, a "thanks for trying the demo" screen can be loaded, the game can lock up (either right at the start or further into the game), the game can move in circles (unbeatable level/boss or something) or something more subtle (phantasy star changed drop rates of certain items) so while you can see a working game do not assume all is well. This the author leaves to you to determine although usually a mix of user observations, your own observations and machine level checks (it locks at level 2 but you check for similar instructions/sections and see that it would also lock at level 7) are what is called for. You should always assume developers/AP makers are creative people in this regard when hacking a rom.
This guide will not cover the more advanced things like making downloadable content work and fixing it for a given cart (saves and the like) but that should not bother too many people.


There have been many different ways to try and detect if a game is running on a flash cart or not [this is where I am going to fall down a bit as I have not paid as much attention as I might like] but in general to do things like have saving, cheats and soft reset the developers will alter the game code (this is also part of the reason why clean mode/stealth mode can often run a game that has yet to be patched) and these alterations can be detected.
The simplest way to check if a change has been made is to do a checksum of the binary (or section thereof) in memory,.
A simple checksum might be to add the values of the binary up and a change should change this result- change detected. Some of the more modern games can have well over 100 of these checks (occasionally even to the point where it induces a bit of a slowdown in the game even). While checksums are a method there are other options (a nice example relayed a few weeks back concerns Houkago Shounen (a Japanese game from early 2008) that timed how long it took for a save to occur vs the same thing on an original.) while others make use of a peculiarity with DS flash carts reading below 8000 hex in the memory (indeed if you disassemble a game and see a read to below 8000h this is probably what is happening) compared to what happens on an original cart.

The DS can receive code (and thus perform checks) via 4 methods
ARM9 binary (this is the arm9.bin you will see if you pull a rom apart)
ARM7 binary (this is the arm7.bin you will see if you pull a rom apart)
ARM9 overlay (usually stashed in the overlay directory)
ARM7 overlay (does not usually exist beyond 0k files).

In commercial DS roms the ARM7 is usually very similar from game to game (to the point where you can swap them without issue for many games which is a quite a feat for a system like the DS) and ARM7 overlays are quite rare. As the ARM7 controls saving for many games this gave birth to the ARM7 swap fix but as the last few paragraphs should have shown just trying an ARM7 fix is probably not going to solve your problem.

The ARM9 is what does the bulk of the work in commercial DS roms as far as calculating damage from an enemy, fiddling with text, shuffling things in memory and the like. While the translation process will usually involve editing the game data the binary is almost always changed as well (indeed it is not unknown for the text to be in the binary along the with the game code but from a more pragmatic stance the Japanese game might use a fixed width font while the US release will want a variable width one) and this is why swapping it with the already patched Japanese release or trying to use is also a bad/pointless idea. Most hacker translations will avoid changing the binary to the point of changing locations as it means everything after it is now wrong (why having a file system vs something like the GBA or SNES with everything piled into one big file is awesome for hackers) but as the commercial translations will have source code all bets are off here as far as assuming things will stay the same between regions (of course there are several examples of things remaining near enough the same but never assume it will).

Overlays are blank patches of memory that a game can add a section of code to (overlay if you will) for temporary use for whatever reason and then overwrite it with another one later but still keeping the core of the game loaded- a crude somewhat outdated method of expanding the capabilities on limited memory but about the only one that is available to programmers of commercial DS games (they do not have a nice ?SD card to play with and pull data from/write data to). Checks can be in here as well (quite troublesome too as they may not be loaded for several hours after starting a new game).

In addition to the two processors the DS versions of the ARM7 and 9 have an additional instruction set/mode called THUMB ( <a href="http://nocash.emubase.de/gbatek.htm#thumbinstructionset" target="_blank">http://nocash.emubase.de/gbatek.htm#thumbinstructionset</a> ) which broadly speaking is a 16 bit instruction set that can run on a 32 bit system (it gets a bit more complex that than but it makes for smaller code and helps if you are limited in bus size if used correctly). Developers will occasionally hide checksums in THUMB code- your disassembler is a dumb tool and will blindly disassemble everything you feed it in the manner you tell it (with the exception of some of the more automated functions of emulators) so in your haste you might skip over one buried in THUMB code.

It should also be noted that the binaries as found in a DS rom might be compressed (or worse sections of them might be compressed). You can usually snatch these from the ram viewer of an emulator

So you have read all this, understood it, ploughed into your rom and found an instruction you now know causes your headaches. Chances are if you have this is redundant but ultimately one thing happens at the end of a check and that is a branch depending on the outcome of the check, if you are feeling nice (or better a game runs slow courtesy of checks- always nice to know you not only made a rom work but work better) you can catch it before it ever checks but assuming you did not then the main course of action is to change the branch from well branching to a straight jump to the "good" outcome.

Cheat bypasses- not so viable for the many hundreds of checks option but still possible for some games. Here rather than targeting the rom image you target the binary in memory with a cheat (the payload of the cheat being the opcode(s) to bypass the AP). Most of the same ideas regarding locations apply so simply trying Japanese cheats on a US release is not likely to work either (although it may well just be a shift so if you redirect some of the locations then you can fix the game sometimes).

<b>Tools of the trade</b> vary from hacker to hacker but in general you will want
<b>A method of pulling DS roms apart</b>- ndstool (frontend in DSbuff and DSlazy) will do but something like NDSTS (which also includes some choice info on the binaries/header as well) is well worth having around <a href="http://www.no-intro.org/tools.htm" target="_blank">http://www.no-intro.org/tools.htm</a> . Your standard rom hacking tools for this sort of thing are all that is really needed.

<b>A disassembler</b>- even if it is only in the emulator the last thing you need to be messing with is raw machine code.
Several exist including
ndsdis2- the oldest one still in common circulation. Not favoured by some in the hacking community but works well enough most of the time.
<a href="http://hp.vector.co.jp/authors/VA018359/ndsdis/" target="_blank">http://hp.vector.co.jp/authors/VA018359/ndsdis/</a>
crystaltile2- while the actual tool is a great general purpose hacking tool it does feature a simple editor
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/t73394-gbatemp-rom-hacking-documentation-project-wip?view=findpost&p=2641950" target="_blank">http://gbatemp.net/t73394-gbatemp-rom-hack...t&p=2641950</a>
IDA pro- a commercial disassembler used by many top flight hackers of all systems. <a href="http://www.openrce.org/downloads/browse/IDA_Plugins" target="_blank">http://www.openrce.org/downloads/browse/IDA_Plugins</a> has plugins.

Both desmume and no$gba (developers version) feature a level of "live" disassembly which can be very useful. They are also the two chosen <b>emulators</b> for most ASM level hacking work.

<b>An assembler</b> can be useful but more often than not you can boil it down to a single instruction which you can inject/modify by hand in a rom ( <a href="http://nocash.emubase.de/gbatek.htm#thumbinstructionset" target="_blank">http://nocash.emubase.de/gbatek.htm#thumbinstructionset</a> has the encodings for the ARM and THUMB instructions- it can be as simple as changing one bit in the entire rom but the trick is knowing how to get to that point). Still <a href="http://crackerscrap.com/" target="_blank">http://crackerscrap.com/</a> has some documentation you might want to read and in the tools section there is ARM ASM kit (originally made for cheats but works very well for things like this). Devkitarm has an assembler though.

<b>Hex editor</b>- there are hundreds of these and most hackers will have several on standby.
XVI32: <a href="http://www.chmaas.handshake.de/delphi/freeware/xvi32/xvi32.htm" target="_blank">http://www.chmaas.handshake.de/delphi/free...xvi32/xvi32.htm</a>
<a href="http://mh-nexus.de/en/hxd/" target="_blank">http://mh-nexus.de/en/hxd/</a>
naturally crystaltile2 has one.
<a href="http://www.romhacking.net/" target="_blank">http://www.romhacking.net/</a> has many in the tools section.

On the commercial side of things
hex workshop: <a href="http://www.hexworkshop.com/" target="_blank">http://www.hexworkshop.com/</a>
winhex: <a href="http://www.x-ways.net/winhex/index-m.html" target="_blank">http://www.x-ways.net/winhex/index-m.html</a>


Naturally I would want to work in a few examples of patching, a few reverse engineered patches (say some of the rudolph's patches). Screenshots, some more discussion on how the "experiments" you see are usually pointless and some more waffle/sidenotes somewhere in there.


----------



## Cermage (May 8, 2010)

just stick threads up in every section saying what games haven't been fixed yet and what has (a long with appropriate fix and clear instructions) and lock them up. also a message in the release thread.


----------



## Advi (May 8, 2010)

Make a thread where only mods and admins can post in, for the anti-piracy cracks, and make it readily advertised on the front of the site. Then make a discussion thread for it.

Simple as that. Simply banning users for using the forums will make them more persistent.


----------



## The Catboy (May 8, 2010)

Advice Dog said:
			
		

> Make a thread where only mods and admins can post in, for the anti-piracy cracks, and make it readily advertised on the front of the site. Then make a discussion thread for it.
> 
> Simple as that. Simply banning users for using the forums will make them more persistent.


I am not suggesting banning the users, I am suggesting banning the threads, they serve no propers other than to take up space and drag out the trolls.


----------



## Advi (May 8, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Advice Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's no point in banning a certain action in the forum if there are no repercussions. Warnings should be issued for making unnecessary threads. Keep in mind that many forum users just post without actually reading the rules.


----------



## The Catboy (May 8, 2010)

Advice Dog said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well of course you need to increase the warning level, but what I am suggesting is still to longer allow these threads, when they are made, lock them and give the creator a warning. And really ignorance of the rules is no excuse.


----------



## Advi (May 8, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Advice Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't need to read the rules if you behave yourself. "Lurk moar" is, and always will be, the number one rule of the Internet.
And not lock threads, delete them. And don't increase their warning level, just give them an official PM stating that they have been warned by the moderators.


----------



## The Catboy (May 7, 2010)

After every game is released there is thread after thread for Anti-Piracies on games and after looking through 90% of them, I noticed, none of them are productive. In fact most of the people making the AP patches aren't even in those forums, they only post when they got the patch. The other people are noobs throwing out random ideas that were tested 6 or 7 times, but never worked in first place and trolls posting roms, spam, and other bits of bull shit. So finally I think it's about time that we make it against the rules or something to keep making these AP threads, they do nothing for the site, they don't progress the progress of the patches any further (well they do often show the popularity of a game) and really they're just a plain waste of space, most of them get locked shortly after, so why allow them?


----------



## The Catboy (May 8, 2010)

Advice Dog said:
			
		

> You don't need to read the rules if you behave yourself. "Lurk moar" is, and always will be, the number one rule of the Internet.
> And not lock threads, delete them. And don't increase their warning level, just give them an official PM stating that they have been warned by the moderators.


Or be peaceful about it. My statement still holds on these AP-Threads.
Also I am going to bed before I start becoming a troll.


----------



## Advi (May 8, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Advice Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, how are you becoming a troll? lol


----------



## The Catboy (May 8, 2010)

Advice Dog said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm no, but since I am dead tired, my post end up becoming either incoherent or borderline horrible. In other words when I am tired I become a jerk. So I am off to bed, good night all.


----------



## Advi (May 8, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Advice Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. Goodnight.


----------



## pioquinto111 (May 9, 2010)

i suggest that a mod would create a thread about games that have AP and are currently not working...
you should also state info about the AP and show a link if there are partial patches that might work to fix them.
and i don't think it would hurt if you add other info such as which carts it would work on or if it doesn't work on all carts..
ant the thread should be stickied and should be updated frequently too!

i think it would be better if you do what i stated, hahaha..


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 9, 2010)

pioquinto111 said:
			
		

> i suggest that a mod would create a thread about games that have AP and are currently not working...
> you should also state info about the AP and show a link if there are partial patches that might work to fix them.
> and i don't think it would hurt if you add other info such as which carts it would work on or if it doesn't work on all carts..
> ant the thread should be stickied and should be updated frequently too!
> ...


Not a bad idea, but the problem with it is that the thread will become a huge mess, what with the hundreds of games that have AP now.


----------



## doeo (May 9, 2010)

Who agrees that _this_ thread should be banned? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(No offense A Gay Little Cat Boy, but seriously... It might be a little annoying with those AP threads.. but they're here for a reason. People wanna patch, hack, get homebrew, pirate and etc.. Isn't GBAtemp the best place for more information?

(Information does not include where to get warez.)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 9, 2010)

doeo said:
			
		

> Who agrees that _this_ thread should be banned?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's a difference between having one AP thread and having like ten of them that all provide the same thing. He wants the useless ones "banned", not the main one. People just come here and don't bother checking threads and just make a new one saying "OMG I NEED TO PLAY THIS GAME HELP ME" or something along those lines.


----------



## doeo (May 9, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> doeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well ya you sort of have a point... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I didn't want *ALL* of the AP threads banned so I guess keeping the important ones will be fine.

Haha I can remember the temp flood when we heard of Pokemon Heart Gold and Soul Silver.


----------



## prowler (May 9, 2010)

We might as well ban the Wii - Hacking section while you're at it because it's all about piracy... The only down fall is that GBAtemp would lose alot of traffic and most members.
But hey, at least we can keep people that want to stop piracy happy!


In all seriousness, if you don't like it, why are you here?
The whole forum is based around piracy and what not.
There is plenty of other forums you can go to.


----------



## doeo (May 9, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> We might as well ban the Wii - Hacking section while you're at it because it's all about piracy... The only down fall is that GBAtemp would lose alot of traffic and most members.
> But hey, at least we can keep people that want to stop piracy happy!
> 
> 
> ...



+1 on that.

GBAtemp = Hacking, Homebrew and all..


----------



## pioquinto111 (May 9, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> pioquinto111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'm only talking about the games that haven't been fixed yet.. the ones that have already been fixed will be removed from the list..
the thread will only be for the games that have the AP and no patch to make them work on some/all the flashcarts...


----------



## alidsl (May 9, 2010)

No because then the thread will be flooded with "OMG WHER IS TEH LINK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## Rayder (May 9, 2010)

See, here's the thing......it doesn't matter how many rules we put in place about AP threads, they will be created anyway by someone who didn't read the rules.

The best thing MODs can do is just merge similar threads together.   Sure, it gets messy when there are 50 bazillion posts in a thread, but if multiple threads really bother people, then merging them is the simplest answer.


----------



## Paarish (May 10, 2010)

Why don't you make it a rule that ALL AP discussion should be kept in the release section of that specific game?
(however I can imagine that people would STILL make new threads in other sections)

oh wait while I was typing I thought of another!

Maybe GBAtemp could do like a tick-box thing so that the moderators know what type of thread it is and IMMEDIATELY block any AP threads. (this would of course be compulsory)

e.g.

Is this thread:
[] Option 1
[] Option 2
[] AP discussion? (this would take the user to an "Access Denied" screen)

(I don't think I'm making much sense  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## playallday (May 12, 2010)

No, the internet should always have the freedom of speech.


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> No, the internet should always have the freedom of speech.


But GBAtemp doesn't need the same thread made over and over again.
All I request is to get rid of repeat AP threads that happened after big releases. They are never productive, filled with trolls, slow the site, and really they are a big ass mess when it boils down to it. So yes freedom of speech, but no to pointless AP threads. There needs to be a limit.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 14, 2010)

i think there should be special permissions given to people so that only they can create and comment on the AP posts

it is pretty crappy when your trying to talk about it and theres like a few pages between good information


----------



## elixirdream (May 14, 2010)

i vote for yes
but
in my opinion this is how GBAtemp survives (traffic = income = fee for server)

most of the time those AP threads here are really full of nonsense
no one knows what are they talking about
talking about the DS scene
i guess there are only less than 5 people are posting the actual fix regularly

so far i know 
two from japan
one from gbatemp


----------



## Maplemage (May 19, 2010)

I agree with A Gay Little Cat Boy we do need an Anti-Piracy thread, and that pikachu forum where everything says pika-pika-chu-chu.

Edit:How could you vote NO?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!!??!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?1?!?!?!??!!??!?!!?!?


----------



## The Catboy (May 7, 2010)

After every game is released there is thread after thread for Anti-Piracies on games and after looking through 90% of them, I noticed, none of them are productive. In fact most of the people making the AP patches aren't even in those forums, they only post when they got the patch. The other people are noobs throwing out random ideas that were tested 6 or 7 times, but never worked in first place and trolls posting roms, spam, and other bits of bull shit. So finally I think it's about time that we make it against the rules or something to keep making these AP threads, they do nothing for the site, they don't progress the progress of the patches any further (well they do often show the popularity of a game) and really they're just a plain waste of space, most of them get locked shortly after, so why allow them?


----------



## Davess (May 20, 2010)

Well, Gbatemp.net makes tons in ads, when there is a noob flood


----------



## p1ngpong (May 20, 2010)

Davess said:
			
		

> Well, Gbatemp.net makes tons in ads, when there is a noob flood



GBAtemp removed all advertising when they opened shoptemp. Also the revenue the adverts generated wasn't huge in the first place.


----------

